# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  Web tasarım çalışma ortağı

## maxantalya

Merhabalar, ben matematik bilgisayar mezunuyum, ismim Alp Sönmez, Antalya' da web tasarım ( maxantalya.com ) firmamız var. Özgün butik web siteleri yapıyoruz hepsini kendimiz kodluyoruz. (Wordpress filan kullanmıyoruz)
Almanya yada Hollanda' da web tasarım yapmak istiyoruz. Web sitemizde çok dilli yaptığımız web sitelerimiz var referans olarak bakabilirsiniz. 
Ayrıca yönetilebilir panelimizin kullanımı kolay istenilirse örnek çalışmalar atabiliriz. 
Bize webten anlayan, Almanya yada Hollanda' dan web tasarım işi alabilecek iş arkadaşları arıyoruz.
İsteğimiz şu yönde web işi alınacak, biz tasarımı ve yazılımını yapacağız sadece google seo için işi alacak kişi metinleri hazırlayacak. Yapılan işte firma bilgileri, resimler alınacak. 
İşi getiren kişinin panelden bu metinleri, resimleri, firma bilgilerini girmesine bile gerek yok bize ulaştırdığı sürece bizde girebiliriz.
Gelecek olan web tasarım işinde bize firmanın yapılmasını istediği web tasarım bilgileri anlattıktan sonra biz bu işe emeğimiz karşılığı fiyat veririz. 
İşi alacak kişi işi istediği fiyata satıp, istediği komisyonu alabilir. 
Örnek vermek gerekirse kurumsal orta düzey bir web tasarım işi getirdiniz biz o işe 1100 euro dedik siz istediğiniz fiyata bu işi satabilirsiniz. Dediğimiz gibi sadece bize işi alıp, içerik üretip, firma bilgilerini, resimlerini almanız yeterli olacaktır.

Daha detaylı görüşmek isteyenlerin için iletişim bilgilerimiz.
[email protected]
" maxantalya " skype
0530 285 08 87 whatsapp 
maxantalya.com

----------

